# We now carry Collinite Insulator Wax



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

We have added Collinite Insulator Wax No 845 to our store.

Collinite Insulator Wax No 845

We should have wax in stock on Friday and we will ship Friday or Monday.

intro Price of $12.95 each.

End date Aug 31, 2009


----------

